# something is wrong with my tumbler.



## FENERLI (Jun 2, 2008)

hi, for the past 2 days my bird looks abnormal. the tail is down and the back where the bone meets tail is up. is the bird sick??? can i get some help.. thanks.

ps, he looks weak and doesnt want to do much. but when i open the loft door to check up on them he starts making mating noises.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sounds that way--it's usually a symptom of abdominal pain. We sometimes call that "lobster tail". Do you keep any medications? Where, basically, are you in case we've got resources in your area?

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Are you positive this is a cock bird? If there is a chance that it is a hen, it may be egg bound or getting ready to lay an egg.

Terry


----------



## FENERLI (Jun 2, 2008)

*reply*

pidgey ----> what medication do i need. ???

TAWhatley ----> i do have second thoughts about if its a hen or cock. but when ever i open the loft door to check up on them it makes noises ...

thanks


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I don't know that you need any medications, I'm just asking if you have any. It just helps to know what all directions a person can jump if necessary. Can you post a picture of the bird?

Pidgey


----------

